# 2009 FITA Youth Worlds



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

There was some great shooting! Way to go and keep up the good work!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks for the post Ed!

Make me remember my first Jr WC in 1993 (2nd edition) .... finished 32nd .... ouch ....


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*YWC Results*

YWC Results are posted at : 
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=3958&me_id=2580


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*!!*

USA sucks!!!! they got knoked out by a kiwi !! ha


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hotshot 77, do you really want your sponsors to see what you posted? You might want to add some smileys to your post at least. Last I checked those companies were all from the USA...'cept for NAS... just saying that's all.


----------



## AthenaBC (Jun 12, 2009)

*pics*

Kelly, thanks for posting the pics. It's nice to see all the kids' smiling faces.

To all the competitors, congratulations! You've shot well and done a great job representing Canada. You should all be very proud--we are!!


----------

